# PTO won't go



## Rocken JML Ranch (3 mo ago)

LS G3033H dies when electric PTO switch is turned on,
even with nothing attached.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Welcome to the forum! I wonder if there is an issue with your seat safety switch? If there is no indication that there is someone in the seat, the tractor will most likely shut down when you engage the PTO. That may not be your issue, but it is a cheap place to start looking!


----------

